# Dec 12 08' Ice storm NW Mass



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

here are some pics frome todays ice storm. These are from Winsor MTN. and from just past Alpenwald Village in Reedsbrough VT. The ice is about 3/4" to 1" thick. Many power outages and closed roads around my area.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Another one


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Winsor MTN


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

My buddy is up in Antol said hes been without power since storm began


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

dam. I was just over in lee, mass on wednesday. and it was getting icey then. They have been talking how mass got the worst icing. here where I am we got about 4-5 inches of sleet. and man it is hard to plow a drive that is a hill.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Winsor MTN too


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Stafford HIll


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

One more from Stafford Hill


----------



## STEVE F 350 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks really bad your way..


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Yeah CARS, alot of people that Iknow that have been without power from about 11:30 last night. I had to go to Home Depot and there was three generators leaveing in the 5 mins I was at the register alone.

Tailpipes, I would of mucth rather of had the sleet than this crap.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im sure you would. but that sleet sucked. I have a driveway that is a hill that is on a side of a hill. and wow. it started to slip and I thought I was a goner.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm sure that's a lot of work to clean it all up. But wait till the sun comes out it will be absolutly beautiful.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow, I'm glad we don't get that here. Break out the spreaders!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing pictures, im glad i got rain! Sleet and ice are no fun! Sleet it by far the worse stuff to plow!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

if you know of any tree or landscape company that needs help, give us a call 508-284-2316--plenty of trucks chain saws and men!!!! based out of Gloucester ma-


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

wow we got none of that here just rain then sunny all day, hang in there.
Saw Oakwood Landscaping on the news this morning cleaning trees said they've been getting calls like crazy


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakwood landscape is on this site right????i though you got all that ice in fitchburg,,, where ever that happens and youre a tree/landscape company youre going to make some seroius $$$$$$$.very dangeroug work though, ive seen some pics of trees still conected to their trunks and leaning on a house 3 stories up thats seroius danger....


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I actually have to go work for a friend of mine that has a tree service business tomorrow. He said that he has got alot of calls too.
His company is Troy's Tree Service & Property Maintenance.
On my way over Stafford Hill I saw somebody getting a tree cut down in there yard. A 70' or so black birch I think. I would of got a picture but the owner was watching me drive by, and I dint want to look to noisy.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am heading out to ashburnham tommorrow to remove a tree for a friend its on his garage. i will probably and up with more work he said his neighborhood is a nightmare


----------



## kcplowmata (Sep 15, 2007)

we have a 55 foot bucket a climber and 2 groundsmen if you guys have the work


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

We just got rain and a little ice on cars and stuff out this way. My uncle called us from southern VT and he said they had inches of ice on EVERYTHING


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Terrible to plow but a good money maker for a tree crew!


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

99zr2;673671 said:


> Another one


This looks like one of the roads I was on in West Granville this morning.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Thats alot of ice


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Here are some more from today going east on rt. 116 in Savoy and Plainfield MA.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Same field but oppisite direction.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

Tree on power lines.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

This was in Plainfield.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

Tailpipes, I would of mucth rather of had the sleet than this crap. 
Attached Images


that sucks, but on a funny note look just left of the red dec and tell me what u see...........


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

well the quote didnt put the pic.........any way look at the pic in post #10 and tell me what u see just to the left of the red dec in the date stamp on the pic....................


----------

